# SEC DIY 2012 Speaker Show - Mobile, AL - November 10th, 2012



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

After much debate with our busy fall schedule, SEC DIY 2012 date has been set!

Do you live in "the south?" Come join us!

Date: November 10th, 2012.
Where: Daphne, Alabama (near Mobile)

More info to follow; the website will be updated as things progress. The format will be similar/same as last year. 

PLEASE RSVP under with one of the following categories via PM or email via website; I'll add you to the email distribution list.


*Touchdown!* (Definitely in, save a family emergency, natural disaster, etc.)
*First and Goal!* (Probably in --> 75+ % chance)
*Will Bret Favre throw an interception?* (50/50 Chance - I can say that because I'm a Wisconsinite and Packer fan)
*Hail Mary!* (Most likely not, but hoping for a miracle...)
*LSU* (Not Showing up to Play) Ouch. Too soon...?

P.S. Roll Tide


----------

